# some money left. what should I buy?



## mrcrsr (Dec 19, 2012)

I have almost $9000 left for spending on some canon gear 

what would you suggest to buy?

I have got:
2 x 1DX
5DMKII
60D
24-70 L 2.8 II
70-200 L 2.8 II IS
24-105 L 4.0 IS
70-200 L 4.0 IS
17-40 L 4.0
100 2.8 L Macro

some speedlites and some other small things.


----------



## nameless (Dec 19, 2012)

Buy what ever you need 

The only thing missing in your list is the 5D III or 6D (when you want a smaller camera).

You could buy a universal lens for your 60D, like the EF-S 15-85mm.
If you like primes, you could buy something like 24L, 35L or 50L, a tilt-shift lens (TS-E 24mm or 17mm) or do you need some longer lens? 300mm IS II with converters or the 400mm IS II.

If it has to be spent on canon gear and you dont need anything, I would like to have a TS-E 24mm and the 24L ;D


----------



## gundul (Dec 19, 2012)

35L and 135L
+ 200/2L


----------



## mrcrsr (Dec 19, 2012)

I think bodies I have enough. Perhaps only a new 1DXs (40MP+). But there are only some rumors about such a camera.

I am currently watching the 200 2.0, 300 2.8 II and 400 2.8 II (a little bit over my 9k budget)


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 19, 2012)

Donate some of your money for people with hard lifes. Donate 35mm f/2 (old version) to me for xmas too! 8)
With the rest of the money get a TS lens or prime.


----------



## mrcrsr (Dec 19, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Donate some of your money for people with hard lifes. Donate 35mm f/2 (old version) to me for xmas too! 8)
> With the rest of the money get a TS lens or prime.



I am donating blood. since many years...
I will never donate bigger amounts of money.


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 19, 2012)

I've asked Santa for a TC-80N3. I notice its missing from your list.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Dec 19, 2012)

mrcrsr said:


> I have got:
> 2 x 1DX
> 5DMKII
> 60D
> ...



Difficult but nice question if you dont tell us what you want to shoot with. From what you have I think you shoot some action and general stuff, but thats just estimate. Further you have mostly zooms. 

For me, i would sell dublicates. Sell 24-105 and one of the 70-200's. This gives you another 1500.- 

now it depends what dou you want to do, or do yOU just want to have (yes thats legitime)

- I would replace the 17-40 by a 16-35
- I think the 5dii you need really seldom. If you need it often, the 5d3 is amazing.
- For Landscape and in citys the ts-e17 is really nice, the ts-e24 is even better optically, depends on the needs which is more useful
- For action a bigger tele (prime) might be nice
- For available light some fast primes may be nice, 24 1.4, 35 1.3, 50 1.4, 85 1.2

Thats all together far above yoour budget, its just to choose from


----------



## canon816 (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you have any need for a supertele? 

If you can't go over your budget then go pre-owned on a version I.

Canon 500mm f4 IS I and 600 f4 IS I are excellent lenses and selling for 5K and 7K respectively in "9-10" condition.

Happy shooting,


----------



## mrcrsr (Dec 19, 2012)

hendrik-sg said:


> Difficult but nice question if you dont tell us what you want to shoot with. From what you have a think you shoot some action and general stuff, but thats just estimate. Further you have mostly zooms.
> 
> I shoot nearly everything. So everything is needed by me
> I have nothing about 200mm. ok I got an 2xIII converter. works fine on my 70-200 2.8 II.
> ...


----------



## koolman (Dec 19, 2012)

Very original question for this forum  "I've got extra cash in my pocket - ichin' to get out - please help !".

You don't specify what kind of photography you do, however based on your gear, your obviously a pro.

In an attempt to address your actual question, your long list of gear includes only one prime the 100mm L 

Why not add some primes ? 24L, 35L, 85L, 135L ?


----------



## christianronnel (Dec 19, 2012)

Left from what??

Anyway, if that's my money this is what I would do...
+1 on selling the old bodies and the 70-200 f4 unless you need one for lighter weight. Definitely sell the 24-105, if you need IS at that FL then pre-order the 24-70 IS. Upgrade the 17-40 with 16-35II. Pick up 85mm f1.2LII, TSE-24mmII, 300mm f2.8L ISII

or sell the 5D, 60D, 24-105, 70-200f4... then buy the 14mm f2.8L, 16-35mm f2.8L, TSE-24mm II... then spend a month in New Zealand or whatever faraway place you've never been before. If you have money left maybe give to charity.


----------



## Eli (Dec 19, 2012)

koolman said:


> Why not add some primes ? 24L, 35L, 85L, 135L ?



I second that, definitely look into getting a combination of L prime trinity.
They really spark the creative photographer within with limited focal length and learning to shoot with large apertures.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 19, 2012)

christianronnel said:


> Left from what??
> 
> Anyway, if that's my money this is what I would do...
> +1 on selling the old bodies and the 70-200 f4 unless you need one for lighter weight. Definitely sell the 24-105, if you need IS at that FL then pre-order the 24-70 IS. Upgrade the 17-40 with 16-35II. Pick up 85mm f1.2LII, TSE-24mmII, 300mm f2.8L ISII
> ...


Yes, left from what? I'm not in a position to give advice on what you should buy in terms of lenses, but I do agree with Christian here, spend a large chunk of this money to go explore the world. Maybe you have already, in that case I apologize. But just pack your bags and go, the stuff you have will be alright.


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 19, 2012)

Leica M $7000
Elmarit 28mm f/2.8 or Summarit 35mm f/2.5 $2000 (give or take).
Or Zeiss Biogon 21mm f/2.8 $1500


----------



## tortilla (Dec 19, 2012)

I would take a fast prime for shallow DOF, like the 50 mm 1.8 - but then you'd still have 8900 $ to spend... 8)

With that money you also could do a world trip and do quite some shooting at cool spots.


----------



## RC (Dec 19, 2012)

Hillsilly said:


> I've asked Santa for a TC-80N3. I notice its missing from your list.


Yes, pick up a TC-80N3. Save some money for the 7D mk II. Sell your 60D.


----------



## AdamJ (Dec 19, 2012)

I've edited your post to reflect more accurately what you really wanted to say.




mrcrsr said:


> I have almost $9000 left for spending on some canon gear
> 
> what would you suggest to buy?
> 
> ...


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 19, 2012)

200mm f/2.


----------



## ecka (Dec 19, 2012)

Hire someone to carry your gear


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 19, 2012)

mrcrsr said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > Donate some of your money for people with hard lifes. Donate 35mm f/2 (old version) to me for xmas too! 8)
> ...



I was about to (half heartedly) post a "give your money to charity!" but I agree, donating something is a lot better than money. You can never be sure where the cash goes to, or what it's used for, or whether or not it ends up in the pockets of certain oppressive entities instead. Blood, food, clothes; those are better options.

With that said, "spend your money on location and subjects, not gear". Go on trips, visit great locations and meet interesting people, new places will spark your interest and give back memories~


----------



## vlim (Dec 19, 2012)

A 300 2.8 L IS II, a 5D mark III and TC 1.4 III


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 19, 2012)

mrcrsr said:


> I have almost $9000 left for spending on some canon gear
> 
> what would you suggest to buy?
> 
> ...



Shoot, shoot, shoot. Go to nice places around the world to shoot. Use your money to shoot and shoot and shoot. You've got a lot of gear and all that's left is to shoot because all of those are worthless unless you shoot. After you shoot, you share and learn then you can acquire other things again.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd add an 8-15mm fisheye, cause well... I love fisheye. After that maybe some big glass, but you'd have to buy used. A 300 or 400mm IS 2.8 Ver 1. I have the 400 and love it.


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 19, 2012)

mrcrsr said:


> I have almost $9000 left for spending on some canon gear
> 
> what would you suggest to buy?
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I can't say that this posting makes any sense to me. If you don't know what you'd want and why just invest the money or go on a trip or whatever (since you've ruled out charity already). Enjoy and Merry Christmas.


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 19, 2012)

A fast lens.


----------



## rpt (Dec 19, 2012)

Peace of mind.

I can get you a great deal at US$ 8999.95


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 19, 2012)

mrcrsr said:


> I am donating blood. since many years...
> I will never donate bigger amounts of money.



Well there are people who need money to survive or they will just die in the cold or cuz they have nothing to eat or drink. If you dont trust donation organizations u can go to some places urself and buy beds for the people there or whatever they need. Its really not about the amount of money.
Donating blood is nice of you but please dont be proud of urself for doing that. It should be normal that people help others. *If* its mainly done to satisfy ur own ego...shame on you.


----------



## pedro (Dec 19, 2012)

mrcrsr said:


> I have almost $9000 left for spending on some canon gear
> 
> what would you suggest to buy?
> 
> ...


As I do not know your photography, your gear line up looks like a PJ or wedding photog to me. How about a 3k reserve for the rumored 14-24 f/2.8 in late 2013. For now I'd go for a 16-35 or/and some fast WA primes. Have fun with your purchases and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 19, 2012)

You really don't need any more gear.
If you have a business and want to spend the money to avoid paying tax on it give it away to a charity.
If this is your personal money and you want to spend it buy your partner something that s/he would like.
Happy Christmas


----------



## nvsravank (Dec 19, 2012)

Prime set
17mm TSE - 2000?
35mm - 1000?
85mm - 1800
135 mm - 900
MP65E - 1000?

Sell 70-200 F4 and get a duplicate 70-200 F2.8 and duplicate 24-70 if you are doing professional photography.


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 19, 2012)

Patrick said:


> You really don't need any more gear.
> If you have a business and want to spend the money to avoid paying tax on it give it away to a charity.
> If this is your personal money and you want to spend it buy your partner something that s/he would like.
> Happy Christmas



Exactly.

However if you tell us what do you shoot (website/port) that might help a bit ...

On the other hand, NO offense, but
-if you are a photographer and you know what you are doing/shooting than why would you ask others to tell you what you should do? I could understand your question in a specific situation/subject but in general... (??)
-if you are a gear collector, than you can pick anything (blindfolded) from bh, adorama or your fav store's menu and will be happy with the new toy even if you use it once a year.


----------



## kyklop (Dec 19, 2012)

When you have bought the TS-E 24mm L II - which I think you should - but before you get broke on other Canon gear,
You should get a Lumix DMC FT4.
This is a real pocket-camera - no protruding lens or never-ready-lens-cap; you forget it's in your pocket.
But you can skin-dive to twelve meters if you want.
I have used my FT1 for nearly four years and thousands of shots. It has survived bumps and scratches.
Hand-held film and stills running/jogging, x/c ski and bike racing, mountain hiking, kayak paddling, 
swimming and diving with grandchildren. UV filming trout on the hook. You will certainly find out more ways.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 19, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Donate some of your money for people with hard lifes. Donate 35mm f/2 (old version) to me for xmas too! 8)
> With the rest of the money get a TS lens or prime.



seriously put the violin away I think everyone here is a bit over the continuous begging :


----------



## mrcrsr (Dec 20, 2012)

The money is left on my bank account!
Every new year I try to start with my salary for december.
at the end of the year, after each bill is payed, enough money beside for my retirement (oh god, I am mid 30) I buy some nice things only for myself... I am going to spend the money on things I really don't need but would be nice to have 

I shot everything. nothing special. I like the the technical stuff  I can need everything 
I am also not a professional. just a amateur with a lot of weight on my back when travelling 

Thanks to all for your advices!
I think I am going to order a 400 2.8 II (ok, I have to add some more money) or 85mm 1.2 and save the rest for the next 1D series body... 
Willl think about it on my free days.

happy x-mas!


----------



## Pitbullo (Dec 21, 2012)

With all that equipment in the bag already, I´d buy plane tickets to an exotic place, and photograph. That and the Sigma 35mm 1.4.


----------



## TAF (Dec 21, 2012)

You seem to be missing:

1. High capacity high speed memory cards
2. Filters (Polarizer, ND's, Gradient, etc.)


----------



## mrcrsr (Dec 21, 2012)

TAF said:


> You seem to be missing:
> 
> 1. High capacity high speed memory cards
> 2. Filters (Polarizer, ND's, Gradient, etc.)



1) I use 1DX as my main cameras. they are all full equiped with sandisk 32gb 90mb/s.

2)I got everything from filters and so on.


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 22, 2012)

mrcrsr said:


> I have almost $9000 left for spending on some canon gear
> 
> what would you suggest to buy?
> 
> ...



I would first *sell* these:

5DMKII
60D
24-105 L 4.0 IS
70-200 L 4.0 IS

and sell this when the IS version comes out (and buy the IS version as a replacement):

24-70 L 2.8 II

Then I would buy some new glass like the 300 2.8 or maybe something even longer depending on how much money you have left.


----------

